# Pre-theatre restaurant Gaiety



## Kramer (28 Aug 2006)

Hi,
Heading to the Gaiety restaurant on Thursday and am looking for a coupe of restaurant recommendations in the vicinity (5-10 mins walk).
My preference would be good steak/seafood.
Thanks


----------



## NorfBank (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Pre-theatre restaurant*

Darwins on  Aungier Street
Has pre theatre menu from around 530pm until 7pm.
Great steaks, proprietor has his own butchers shop.
Good seafood, smoked salmon starter was superb.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Pre-theatre restaurant*



Kramer said:


> Heading to the Gaiety restaurant on Thursday and am looking for a coupe of restaurant recommendations


You mean restaurants with two doors and two seats?


----------



## liteweight (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Pre-theatre restaurant*

lol


----------



## therave (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Pre-theatre restaurant*

make the dinner at home and cut the cost way down


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Pre-theatre restaurant*

To answer the question, try Fire on Dawson St.

Also, search AAM for 'pre-theatre' and 'early bird'.


----------



## onekeano (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Pre-theatre restaurant*

Trocodero in Andrew St

Enjoy
Roy


----------



## HighFlier (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Pre-theatre restaurant*

Pasta Fresca on Chatham St. No reservations reqd.


----------



## Kramer (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Pre-theatre restaurant*



ClubMan said:


> You mean restaurants with two doors and two seats?


Maybe a drive-through would suit me better...


therave said:


> make the dinner at home and cut the cost way down


It would take me approximately 2 hours to travel home from work & back to the theatre, not a particularly helpful suggestion

Thanks for all the other contributions


----------



## SidTheDweeb (28 Aug 2006)

*Re: Pre-theatre restaurant*

Eden


Bit of a walk for you but good value (pre-theatre menu) and great food.


----------



## delboy159 (28 Aug 2006)

Chapter One do an exquisite pre-theatre menu - food was excellent and the service was top class - google Chapter One Dublin and you can get an idea of menu and prices.  But all in it was great value imo.


----------



## Helen (28 Aug 2006)

I agree that Chapter One is fabulous, however I wouldn't go there before the Gaeity as there are so many other options close by. 

Two of my favorites are:
[broken link removed]
and 
http://www.trocadero.ie/


----------



## bagoftricks (30 Aug 2006)

I have to agre with the Trocadero. They have a special pre- show menu and the ambience is very nice. Not too over priced and great service. You will not be disappointed. If you are looking for somewhere for a quick drink, the old stand is nearby also. 

I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Kramer (30 Aug 2006)

Looks like the Trocadero it is.
Thanks for the tips and I will report back here on Friday (providing I'm not off sick with food-poisoning)


----------



## Kramer (1 Sep 2006)

Trocadero last night: Food and service were fantastic and we will both definitley be going again.
Thanks for all the recommendations, espescially to onekeano, helen & bagoftricks. 
Cheers


----------

